
CRUDCAST: Two Nigerian Programmers Chat about Technology - akamaozu
A few months ago, my friend and I were stuck in traffic commuting back from work.<p>As usual we&#x27;d been chatting about challenges at work, the Nigerian developer ecosystem, local start-ups and everything else under the sun. Incidentally we hardly ever see eye to eye on a matter.<p>He thought it would be a brilliant idea to record these conversations and turn them into podcasts, as a way to open up our conversations to an audience wider than ourselves.<p>Though I had fun recording these, I didn&#x27;t think other people would actually be interested in hearing them til we saw the positive reception Episode 2 (our third episode) got from our local programming community.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;radar.techcabal.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;crudcast-xolubis-weekly-podcast&#x2F;2919?u=akamaozu<p>Shortly after that, we submitted it to iTunes.<p>To date my favorite episode recorded is Episode 5.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;radar.techcabal.com&#x2F;t&#x2F;crudcast-xolubis-weekly-podcast&#x2F;2919&#x2F;56?u=akamaozu<p>We had 4 guests: a web dev, two travel bloggers and a business development lead. All women.<p>We went out for ice-cream and the bloggers talked extensively about their tech stack, how they decided on which technology to bet on, how they use image curation to reel in their audience, using Instagram to discover new business opportunities.<p>I was pleasantly surprised by how much I learned, considering three of our guests aren&#x27;t really tech people; it&#x27;s just a means to an end for them.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if these conversations are interesting enough for Hacker News but I thought I&#x27;d drop it here and see what you all think.<p>---<p>SoundCloud: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;crudcast<p>iTunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;WebObjects&#x2F;MZStore.woa&#x2F;wa&#x2F;viewPodcast?id=1052693458
======
brudgers
I listen to a lot of podcasts and found them interesting. Tech communities
around the world are vitally important.

I think the next level is better audio quality and tighter story
telling...well that and persistence. Hanselman has advice born of experience
regarding equipment and technique:

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToStartYourFirstPodcastEqui...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToStartYourFirstPodcastEquipmentEditingPublishingAndMore.aspx)

Good luck.

~~~
akamaozu
Thanks :)

We've been pretty unstructured so far.

We let the conversation guide the direction of the show, try different
approaches, lengths, settings and type of guests, looking for the ways that
stick so we can double down and refine them.

We definitely need to invest in better equipment and tighten the gaps in the
show. Very accurate advice.

Thanks for listening and many more thanks for the feedback :)

